# Now That the UHS Result Has Come



## onyx (Sep 28, 2012)

aoa, 
umm, now that the uhs entry test 2012 has been announced, i wanted to know what is the next step...
i heard i have to take another form in which i will specify my priority...college and mbbs/bds
so..any ideas where i can get that form? 
or am i totally wrong?
can anyone kindly tell me what is the procedure? ...and the expected merit of govt. colleges for bds?
thankyou


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

onyx said:


> aoa,
> umm, now that the uhs entry test 2012 has been announced, i wanted to know what is the next step...
> i heard i have to take another form in which i will specify my priority...college and mbbs/bds
> so..any ideas where i can get that form?
> ...


UHS has updated their website. You can find all the information you require there. And we can only guess the merits at best. It's difficult to say anything for sure until the official merit list comes out. But it appears that the merit has risen this year since the UHS are only asking students whose aggregate is 80% and above to apply for the open merit seats whereas last year anyone who had 60% or above could have applied.


----------



## onyx (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for the info 
it means i cant send admission since i got 79.4 % aggregate....
but i couldnt find this on their site :S
i cant apply in private colleges...
do u have any information about federal medical and dental college in islamabad?


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

onyx said:


> thanks for the info
> it means i cant send admission since i got 79.4 % aggregate....
> but i couldnt find this on their site :S
> i cant apply in private colleges...
> do u have any information about federal medical and dental college in islamabad?


Go here.

It says: 


> For admission against Open Merit seats, only those candidates having an *aggregate score of 80% or above marks(excluding Huffaz-e-Quran)* can apply


And sorry, I don't have any information about that college. Ask around the forum. Someone else is bound to know something.


----------



## onyx (Sep 28, 2012)

o, ok, thanks!


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

FMDC (*Fedrel* medical n dental college)

Introduced last year for first time i.e. 2011

Affiliated with PIMX isb,,,,

*Seats* allocation
• Merit 06
• Punjab 40
• Sindh R 09
• Sindh U 06
• KPK 09
• Balochistan 05
• Gilgit Baltistan 02
• FATA 02
• AJK 02
• Islamabad Capital Territory 10
• Federal Government Employees 09

*Form* for test available at..:: NTS ::..

Lst date to apply 2nd oct,2012
Test date 21st October,2012

*TEST* pattern
Total marks are 100 in test
there are four sections in test 
Phy 30 questions
Chem 30 questions
Bio 30 questions
English 10 questions,,,

TIME for test=90-100 mints

NO NEGATIVE marking,,,,

test wil b most probably based on punjab txt books

*WEIGHTAGE* to the credentials
Matric/equivalent 10%
HSSC/lntermediate(Pre- medical)/equivalent- 40%
Entry Test 50%


----------



## onyx (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks....and whats their merit? do i stand a chance?


----------

